# Someone Doesn't Like MAD To Much



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

had a chat with someone in the room tonight they don't speak very highly of MAD or pfury as a whole!

[20:03] (SexyAdonis) Whats up
[20:03] (SexyAdonis) what do you think of MADPiranhas?
[20:05] (SexyAdonis) Crosbass
[20:05] (SexyAdonis) you there?
[20:07] (Crosbass) hey soryr
[20:07] (Crosbass) what do i think of him ?
[20:07] (Crosbass) he is nice , why ?
[20:08] *** Crosbass is now known as Crozy
[20:08] (SexyAdonis) lol
[20:08] (SexyAdonis) I dont like him that huge rat
[20:08] (SexyAdonis) he tried to feed to those piranhas
[20:08] (Crozy) well if they didn;t eat it something else would
[20:08] (SexyAdonis) I think hes a FAT f*ck
[20:08] (SexyAdonis) 10 year old
[20:08] (Crozy) lol
[20:09] (Crozy) naw he is nice. do you eat meat ?
[20:09] (SexyAdonis) NO
[20:09] (SexyAdonis) www.predatoryfish.net is much better than p-fury
[20:10] (Crozy) no its not, not for piranha infromation
[20:10] (SexyAdonis) How is it not?
[20:10] (SexyAdonis) Pred Fish is the best
[20:10] (Crozy) nope
[20:10] (SexyAdonis) Most experts
[20:10] (SexyAdonis) Etc
[20:10] (SexyAdonis) Why dont you agree?
[20:11] (Crozy) because i have used both and use both an pfury is much more informative and a lot friendlier
[20:11] (SexyAdonis) Pred Fish is more laid back
[20:11] (SexyAdonis) And have more experts
[20:11] (SexyAdonis) in IMO
[20:11] (SexyAdonis) Piranha-fury is just about killing rodents
[20:11] (SexyAdonis) and that
[20:11] (SexyAdonis) the user acidsurvivor on the site even submitted his p's eating a Friggin GERbal
[20:12] (SexyAdonis) Come on now
[20:12] (Crozy) no it just happens to be part of some people owning piranha
[20:12] (Crozy) how are you to judge what they do with them ?
[20:12] (SexyAdonis) Pred Fish for life though.
[20:12] (Crozy) pfury all the way
[20:13] (SexyAdonis) For immature People. =)
[20:14] (Crozy) nope for people that are looking for good information, and want to see the what piranhas can do
[20:14] (Crozy) i think proplr that call people names and sh*t like that would be the one thats immature
[20:14] (SexyAdonis) Yeah that too
[20:15] (Crozy) so that would be you being immature
[20:15] (SexyAdonis) No
[20:15] (Crozy) yea
[20:15] (SexyAdonis) You Jackass
[20:15] (SexyAdonis) Lay off
[20:15] (Crozy) look at you being immature again
[20:16] (SexyAdonis) shut up
[20:16] (SexyAdonis) Leave me alone
[20:16] (SexyAdonis) im pmsing, dont you have respect?
[20:16] (Crozy) oh lol the wit is amazing
[20:16] (Crozy) i have respect. u don't
[20:17] (SexyAdonis) Pipe down
[20:17] (SexyAdonis) Im hear to talk to my friend from pred fish
[20:17] (SexyAdonis) neo and josh
[20:18] (Crozy) you pipe down you started the conversation and you are the one that is an immature person that feels the need to call people names
[20:18] (SexyAdonis) I am reporting you to xenon
[20:18] (SexyAdonis) if you dont f'in lay off you jack ass
[20:19] (Crozy) hahaha lets see who is in the wrong here YOU
[20:19] (SexyAdonis) Lay off!
[20:20] (Crozy) ohhhh pulling out the exclamation points
[20:20] (SexyAdonis) Yes
[20:20] (SexyAdonis) Jerk
[20:21] (Crozy) still you resort to name calling
[20:21] (SexyAdonis) Lay off now
[20:21] (SexyAdonis) Please
[20:21] (SexyAdonis) thats it
[20:21] (SexyAdonis) ass hole im leaving, your annoying me
[20:21] *** SexyAdonis has quit IRC (Quit: Leaving)

just though i would share this with the rest of you especially MAD.

Croz


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

who cares what people think of mad, or us all. the man has a dream tank that all of us would kill for.he gives us the opportunity to share some of those feedings he does, and gets verry little credit for his hard work. if people don't like his pictures or videos don't watch the godamn things. it is not easy to clean a tank of that size and keep 41 rbp's well fed he has the best set up for showing us what would happen in the wild. if little girls can't except this than they should switch to a different hobby


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

somebody has issues..............................................................


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree w/ nike!

The Pack read the last line then u will know who it is.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah my bad..thanks L.L

[20:21] *** SexyAdonis has quit IRC (Quit: Leaving)


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i edited this one to be the same as the other. since everyone seems to want to read this one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks.. for a moment there i thought you were the one bad mouthing mad...hehe..j/k


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well this comes as no surprize.
I have gotten much abuse here and other places for feeding my fish.
If she wants to be immature, by all means let her.
I will not lower myself down to fighting with someone over different views.

I do how ever appreciate Crozy bringing this to my attention.

I have tried to be very helpfull and respectfull to all the members here at pfury. We are a community of different people and different views. But the main thing is how someone goes about talking about something. This should have been done in a respectfull way. Then it might have been looked at differently.

And also responded too respectfully.
Taking shots at someone personally is NOT the way things should be done.

I am going to leave this at this and exactly what it is. A member voicing there views on something. But I do beleave the way it was done is not the way it should have been done..

Thanks for the support guys. please be considerate of other people when posting, even if they are wrong.

MAD


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea well she was talking about pfury too. so it has to do with everyone. and it was funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

She disgraced P-fury and its members....which is enough reason why he posted...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Well this comes as no surprize.
> I have gotten much abuse here and other places for feeding my fish.
> If she wants to be immature, by all means let her.
> I will not lower myself down to fighting with someone over different views.
> ...
























..handled it like a true gentleman


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i know acid has his two cents too...


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

I like Pfury and from reading P related stuff like my P more than i used to. Hope that little focker makes it, damned petco







Anyway, I see nothing wrong with feeding rodents to fish...something has to die for something else to live fact of nature its all cool. And yeah Mads take is like god of Ptanks







People have diffrent views and beliefs...so i not say nothin on that aspect of things


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I dont know wether to laugh or cry.

Mad is an awesome person. Animals such as rats and birds often face more gruesome fate in the wild than what was shown in the video. After all Ps are predatory and if that video offends you your in the wrong hobby of keeping p's. Should be a given.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Who cares what other people think about what you feed your fish. When I first got my fish a lot of people I knew were appalled and shocked when they realized that I planned to feed them mice. However, when I put it in the light that p's eat small animals in nature and it was essentially like watching national geographic live, people changed their minds. Feeding mice may not be the most humane thing to do, but they are in line with a p's diet in the wild. I can't tell you how many people enjoyed puffing on a bob and watching nature take its course. I was even in a fraternity and stole our pledge's pet, a hampster, and fed it to my p's. To people who have a problem with that, suck it up and keep your mouth shut. I don't care what you think.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

She's a tree huggin hippy that's what i think!


----------



## MrsMad (Mar 24, 2003)

I would just like to say that MAD, has worked very hard on his piranha. He has spent endless hours, days and nights working on his tank. He has spent many years working hard to give him and I nice things and the one thing he has is his fish. He takes great pride in raising those fish.

He treats those fish like children. He trys to find the most natural things for the P's to eat.

I dont know any of you, but what I do know is that you dont even know how smart this man is(and Im not just saying it because I am married to him)

If you have a problem with him or what he does, be big enough to bring it up to him personally, not behind his back.

I support everything he does, even feeding animals to those fish. I trust his judgement.

MrsMad


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Welcome to the board MrsMad...

Its okay if you dont know us yet, Im sure your husband will take the time to enlighten you of who some people are...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well since she was talkin smack about mad and p-fury maybe she should be banned?


----------



## MrsMad (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you Ms_Nattereri,

I feel like I already know all of you, I have heard SOOOOOOO much about all of you.

MrsMad


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome mrsmad..nice to see wifes who back up there husbands and there hobbies


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LoL!







She would be the first girl to ever be banned...and it would be Xenon's 3rd banned 'member'. If he does consider it though hed have to go make sure it was really her and not someone going under her name...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who was the other one, only know of one memeber?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

There was Blade and Nieveoner


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> There was Blade and Nieveoner


 Nieveoner ,was he the one who was whinning about feeding p's live food??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LoL...Thats a broad subject to classify him as. But I believe so...

Here if this helps any:


Xenon said:


> I banned someone today. :sad:
> 
> *nieveoner* for continued disrespect to the board by posting pointless topics with rascial undertones.


Or you can go to where he posts that message and click
here


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks ms_natt..your the best ..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No problem, anytime!!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I for one highly respect MAD. He has contributed the board very well.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks

like I said she doesn't know what she's talking about. 
on the fact about dissin Pfury, xenon will sure deal with her.

MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

.....i dont think she was dissing pfury.....i mean....she does have a point....sometimes we are immature, but that only happens in the lounge














........but other than that, she shouldnt get banned for saying something that she believes to be true. its just her opinion of someone, if it doesnt kill the person, then it wont hurt them


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> dont think she was dissing pfury.....i mean....she does have a point....sometimes we are immature, but that only happens in the lounge ........but other than that, she shouldnt get banned for saying something that she believes to be true. its just her opinion of someone, if it doesnt kill the person, then it wont hurt them


Agreed, and if it bothered "you" that much, why even post the transcript of the chat room, you should of just PM'ed Mad or if you really felt it was needed, Xenon.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

he was doing me a favor and letting me know what someone was saying about me. Lay off him
MAD


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes, I agree that you, Mad, should of been notified of someone talking about you...that is why I said he should of Private Messaged that little transcript to you, not post it for everyone to see.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> he was doing me a favor and letting me know what someone was saying about me. Lay off him
> MAD


 i know, i wasn't attacking croz or anything.....im just saying that its pure BS if you ban someone for voicing an opinion about a website and a person.....don't get me wrong, i really care about what happens to pfury AND if someone was to trash this website beyond recognition, THEN i'd be in a defensive mode....but its just an opinion....no one was hurt....MAD has already addressed the issue in a gentlemenly manner, yet people still put it out of context


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

people are voiceing there opinion toward this too matter too ..whats wrong with that?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you even care about how this started, and what else was said. not that it makes any difference. 
But here's where it began.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=2481

I know you don't venture out of the lounge but read it, you might understand.
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> I know you don't venture out of the lounge but read it, you might understand.


tis true









......hm......i do see that she isn't very fond of what you do to adult rats AND that she thinks its immature to do that.....but i do agree, when something is hungry, feed it (ie..if piranha hungry, feed it large rat)......but still, my point is why should X ban someone for voicing her opinion about how she thinks a full grown man feeding his P's and taking pictures of it immature....thats just my point







........and i DO care how it started....and she IS wrong for calling you immature...but i dont think its enough to constitute her being banned


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I neversaid she should be banned, I just said that xenon can handle it how he sees fit. thats all.
I was minding my own business when she definatly wanted to start something. That is why I posted what I posted in the first place.
I'm not mad at you spikey, just lets you know the facts.
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I love mad. He is a good guy.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I posted this on the other thread but didn't see this one so I'll copy/paste:

Sorry to burst your bubbles but that wasn't me. I have nothing against 'MAD piranha'...I just disagree with some of his feeding practices. Whoever was pretending to be me needs to grow up...and same goes for Crozy for posting this.

I realize you guys don't know me well because I'm a newbie to pfury, but I have nothing against this board, and I'm not the type to go into chat rooms and slander people, unlike whoever pretended to be me did.

I don't use the term "jackass" anyway


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I hope it wasn't you, but I can find out who it was, so I hope your not lieing
MAD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like we got a coward on the board thats too ashamed to show themself and has to act like they're a girl in order to bash MAD, P-fury, and its members.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't worry about it, we will know who did it tommorow. thats what logs are for. LOL
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> I'm not mad at you spikey, just lets you know the facts


its cool, i wasnt mad either, i was just giving my 2cents











> I don't use the term "jackass" anyway


i don't either i use the terms "fasherf**ker", "arseh*le", "juda!"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i don't either i use the terms "fasherf**ker", "arseh*le", *"juda!"*


 Juda is a bad word now







Poor Jonas...


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I guarantee it, it wasn't me...I have nothing against you or anyone else here and didn't come here looking to make enemies. Hell, I wasn't aware this board had its own chat room until I saw this thread!

It kind of disappoints me that everyone was so quick to jump in and put me down, though.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well kinda hard not too when someone is talking down about someone or something. If it wasn't you then sorry.
But we will find out who it was. 
I am a computer expert and whoever it was playing games will be delt with accordingly. There's a log of everything.

MAD


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Heh whoever it was better be careful...I had an internet stalker for a few months a while back and did a ton of research on him and what he was doing...it's a serious offense to pretend to be someone else and slander their name. All it takes is an IP address to find out who they are.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

your 100% correct, but there are other ways. Like I said we will find out, and will let you know.
MAD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> It kind of disappoints me that everyone was so quick to jump in and put me down, though.


 Hopefully it wasnt you...however, not everyone was quick to judge you...there were a few comments by members in this thread that said it might not have been you. At any rate... Im sorry if it wasnt you...

MAD- Sometimes you scare me with your expertise...good luck on finding the







-hole...


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

You be sure to do that....can PM me it. :biggrin:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hopefully it wasnt you...however, not everyone was quick to judge you...there were a few comments by members in this thread that said it might not have been you. At any rate... Im sorry if it wasnt you...
> 
> MAD- Sometimes you scare me with your expertise...good luck on finding the
> 
> ...


 if my memory serves me correctly, about half the pfury members scolded her







....but whatever....this topic is dead...she says she didnt do it.....she apologizes, MAD apolgizes....DONE DEAL!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

post the asses name on a thread..me want to see..person that did this..or if your reading this be man or women about it and tell the truth..its only a matter of time..tic-toc..


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> It kind of disappoints me that everyone was so quick to jump in and put me down, though.


 It kinda dissapoints me to, I agree with what spikey said above. I no sexy from pfish and it does not sound like something she would do.

BTW: People are talking about immature and sh*t like that, look at this he said she said bullshit, This is how the whole thrend started.Who ever did that is alittle bitch and they sould be banned.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I seems like you have settled it by now, so there's nothing to add: I'd like to ask the members involved to further handle this in private :smile:

And for the future: please do this over pm or email: it's don't think it's necessary/kosher to do this publicly, and it only leads to people being wrongly accused (in public!)....

*Closed*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

One sec Juda....I wanna get my 2 cents in.

Wow, that was a funny thread. Well, it seems someone was impersonating SexyAdonis....everyone has to be aware that you can make your ICQ name whatever you want so take what people say at face value and confirm suspicions with them over PM....

I have to apologize for SexyAdonis for the railing she got because of this. Everyone is a little sensitive on fish boards because there is 'competition'. Apparently, every board is in competition with each other so people get touchy when someone bad mouths the board or one of its senior members (MAD). In case anyone hasnt noticed, we are not in competition with any other board. I actively collaborate with predfish and their staff. They host the chat room itself and provide me advice. Neoplasia is even a moderator here of the science forums. I maintain a great relationship with the guys over at Aquatiq Terrors. My relationship with OPEFE and Fishpost go without explanation.

So bashes on this site/board really fall on deaf ears to me. I feel this community has its own identity and focus and if you feel its suites you, be my guest to stick around and contribute and learn something. If you feel this board isnt for you, try any of the cool sites below and maybe you will find something to fit you better.

Predatory Fish
Aquatiq Terrors
Fish Post

To whoever impersonated the Sexy one,







<~~~~ I hope that is immature enough for you.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

May I ask the point of this topic being closed? All I ask is who closed it?


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Thank you, Xenon! You're a good administrator :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hydroshutter said:


> May I ask the point of this topic being closed? All I ask is who closed it?


 Juda closed it then I closed it cause the issue is resolved.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

It was a user with an AOL IP address. I've known Heidi (Sexy Adonis) for many years, and know for a fact that she is not an AOL user. Check the log, I believe I said "that wasn't really her" right after the incident. If you don't have that part of it, I'd be more than happy to post it for you.
Josh
(chat server network administrator)

SexyAdonis was *REMOVED*
SexyAdonis real hostname *REMOVED*
SexyAdonis using pendulum.irc.initialized.org Sun Mar 23 18:59:09 2003
-
SexyAdonis was *REMOVED*
SexyAdonis real hostname *REMOVED*
SexyAdonis using pendulum.irc.initialized.org Sun Mar 23 18:21:19 2003
End of /WHOWAS.
-
The admins of the forum can check that IP against her registered address, and that should clear her.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Burn her! She's a witch!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Be careful, someone might take you seriously


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i only posted it because the person was bashing MAD and the board.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Be careful, someone might take you seriously


 That's the point....I mean that would be a shame.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just double checked SexyAdonis' IP Address and it definatly wast her. This is for everyone that did not want to take her word.

I have currently cross referenced the IP address and now know the user that is responsible for this action. This person knows who they are. A public apology is in order.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

This goes directly to SexAdonis, MAD Piranhas, this board and Predatoryfish.net

I am the one responsible for this.

It was a dumb act of me to do this. I don't even know why I did it. I actually respect MAD Piranhas highly but I wasn't thinking right and went in the IRC chat and went dumb. He has made a big contribution to the board, with his movies and and great knowledge on piranhas. I apologise MAD.

SexyAdonis, it was VERY wrong for me to use your name in the chat. You're a experienced member on Predatoryfish.net and here. I took advantage of the past conflcit with you and mad about him feeding the Adult rat to his piranhas. Which is very wrong. Please accept my apology.

To the board. I understand I greatly offended you. I actually love going to this board for information and that, I didn't mean to offend any of you. Please accept my apology.

Predatoryfish.net- I understand some user(s) are SexyAdonis's friend and Mikes friend from Piranha-fury. I greatly apologise for my actions and hope you accept it.

Thank you.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I am a man and can accept when someones knows they have done wrong, so yes I accept. But on one term.
Never let it happen again.
Thankyou for being an adult about this and coming forward.

MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apology Accepted.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

accepted


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

It was a very retarded thing to do and immature But it took you alot of balls to come forward like that so i give you credit for that, I still cant believe you did something like that,ETC


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the only reason you apologized is because you knew you were caught. there's another thread where you say pfish for life, if you have something against this board why would you come here? i think you'll end up being banned real soon, i don't feel it will end here. however i hope i'm wrong.
wes


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wow Um I guess I can forgive you lol. I don't like to hold grudges on people. This is like a soap opera.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont think I could accept such an apology for four reasons. 
1. Actions speak louder than words
2. You didnt come forward til Xenon found out it was you...
3. You went way out of line and dissed p-fury and its members. 
4. You gave Adonis a bad rep over this
You should have known better...


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

What's your name on predfish?

I'm kind of agreeing with Ms. Nattereri here....plus I'm damn tired of this impersonating/slandering/stalking crap, Josh will know what I'm talking about...even though you're not the same person that was harassing me for months up until recently, I'm still not over it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hahahaha... im sorry but this thread is hilarious.. you guys take this "my site is better" sh*t wayyyy too seriously, and mad.. who cares this is the internet, so what if somebody says something about you? you going to reach through your monitor and punch them?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DrewBoOty said:


> hahahaha... im sorry but this thread is hilarious.. you guys take this "my site is better" sh*t wayyyy too seriously, and mad.. who cares this is the internet, so what if somebody says something about you? you going to reach through your monitor and punch them?


Maybe you should re-read my post in case you skimmed over it.



> One sec Juda....I wanna get my 2 cents in.
> 
> Wow, that was a funny thread. Well, it seems someone was impersonating SexyAdonis....everyone has to be aware that you can make your ICQ name whatever you want so take what people say at face value and confirm suspicions with them over PM....
> 
> ...


This issue was about someone *trying* (and doing it badly) to steal someones identity and slander their name. This has nothing to do with board competition or who is better. Thanks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> the only reason you apologized is because you knew you were caught. there's another thread where you say pfish for life, if you have something against this board why would you come here? i think you'll end up being banned real soon, i don't feel it will end here. however i hope i'm wrong.
> wes


 i agree







.it not really up too me to except or not you did not do anything to offend me..but why would you do such a thing?







sexy has been cool since day one and too ruin her name like that ..that just ain't cool..and(s.a) i apologize for i did think it was you







(there right you should hear both side before coming to a conclusion)...but that is just wrong what you did acid....sorry man..just the way i see things...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> hahahaha... im sorry but this thread is hilarious.. you guys take this "my site is better" sh*t wayyyy too seriously, and mad.. who cares this is the internet, so what if somebody says something about you? you going to reach through your monitor and punch them?


 I'm not going to even dignify that with a response.

MAD


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i kept out of this one for a while but will add something now .
i go on both boards and both are very good in their own way but the point is i did not believe this was SA after reading many a post on pfish from SA she does not come across as this type of person and i had also read on a post on pfish about her internet stalker a while back .this is not posted in hindsight i have been reading this since it was added to the board and it should have been dealt with by pm .
stuff like this will stop people from other boards coming to this board ie pfish people for instance and as people do look at a lot of boards not just one its bad for this board .
every time you see people you recognise from the other boards it is good .
welcome SA dont let the few spoil it for you Mad seems like a nice person and i agree with him feed what you want not everybody likes it but thats their choice 
let xenon deal with acid whatever in his own way and let everybody get along 
a lot of people owe SA an apology imo do it by pm its a bit more personal
thanks for reading sorry about the long post
dixon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I will always support PFURY at any cost!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks overbite and Hannibal, you better be kidding...what did Xenon say?



> In case anyone hasnt noticed, we are not in competition with any other board. I actively collaborate with predfish and their staff. They host the chat room itself and provide me advice. Neoplasia is even a moderator here of the science forums. I maintain a great relationship with the guys over at Aquatiq Terrors. My relationship with OPEFE and Fishpost go without explanation.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

well if the tool isn't banned he will probably wished he was since his name is crap now at both boards and will probably be rediculed any time he posts.

Mark


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> hahahaha... im sorry but this thread is hilarious.. you guys take this "my site is better" sh*t wayyyy too seriously, and mad.. who cares this is the internet, so what if somebody says something about you? you going to reach through your monitor and punch them?
> 
> drew weren't you trying to get another fish board shut down, i seen some kind of petition you had started. were you taking this "my site is better" sh*t way too seriously?
> 
> ...


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

[/QUOTE]well if the tool isn't banned he will probably wished he was since his name is crap now at both boards and will probably be rediculed any time he posts.

Hey buddy.

My name is not sh*t now. I am still going to use it. I apologized for my actions on the thread if you look hard enough.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

well if the tool isn't banned he will probably wished he was since his name is crap now at both boards and will probably be rediculed any time he posts.

Hey buddy.

My name is not sh*t now. I am still going to use it. I apologized for my actions on the thread if you look hard enough. [/quote]
Agreed. He apologized. All is forgiven.

_Thread closed. _


----------

